# DBSTALK for PDAs ?



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Am I mistaken or it was time when DBSTalk was friendly to that small devices ?

I fired up my old *Foleo* again and it's opening each page without ending. I must stop connection for each page manually to start reading or using links in posts. 

Perhaps it was a special link like dbstalk.com/pda ?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Try this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=207055&styleid=48


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see ... - You just added Mobile(text) skin . Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

P Smith said:


> I see ... - You just added Mobile(text) skin . Thanks.


 It was always there. Just invisible to mortals. LOL


----------

